# Westworld: Neuer Trailer zur HBO-Serie mit Sex und Todesfällen



## Launethil (14. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Westworld: Neuer Trailer zur HBO-Serie mit Sex und Todesfällen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Westworld: Neuer Trailer zur HBO-Serie mit Sex und Todesfällen


----------



## Wamboland (14. September 2016)

Das sieht echt gut aus ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. September 2016)

Den Film würde ich gerne mal wiedersehen. Den fand ich als Kind richtig gruselig.


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2016)

Sex und Todesfälle - Die Erfolgsformel von HBO Serien wie True Blood und Game of Thrones ^^


----------



## Dosentier (15. September 2016)

Sieht interessant aus. 
Ist schon bekannt, ob es sich bei der Serie um eine Komplette Mini Serie handeln wird, die der Anschlag oder wird es über mehrere Staffeln laufen, wie GOT usw. ?


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sex und Todesfälle - Die Erfolgsformel von HBO Serien wie True Blood und Game of Thrones ^^



Ein bißchen Sex muß wohl schon sein. Warum auch nicht. "True Blood" wurde mir irgendwann übrigens zu lächerlich, und "Game of Thrones", naja, da mache ich mich wohl unbeliebt, wenn ich sage, daß ich damit absolut nichts anfangen kann. In der Fernsehserie finde ich so gut wie alle Charaktere abstoßend bis langweilig, in dem Buch bin ich nicht über Seite 50 hinausgekommen, weil Martin wie ein Abiturient schreibt und nicht wie ein Schriftsteller. Zumindest in der deutschen Ü wirkt "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" auf mich wie Bahnhofskioskliteratur: Sie gingen, und sie gingen, dann gingen sie, und sie gingen hin. Überhaupt ist doch "Game of Thrones" nur "Herr der Ringe" mit Puffanschluß. 

Zurück zum Thema: Das gezeigte Bildmaterial finde ich auch sehr vielversprechend. Das könnte eine gute Serie werden. Der Stoff, von Michael Crichton ("Jurassic Park") übrigens, ist ja auch ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2016)

Naja in Got war es noch in im rahmen und basierte auf dem Buch.

Bei True Blood 2 dachte ich mir nur weas für fucking Drogen haben die genommen ab Staffel 2 ?

Es war nur noch eine Spirale von Splatter, Gore und mittendrinn Sex ^^

Ich dachte der Höhepunkt bei einem Staffelfinale wär als ein Vampir einem Nachrichtensprecher live im TV das Rückgrat rauszog und damit in der Hand rumwinkte während er drüber sprach aber als sie im Finale ein Konzentrationslager für Vampire hatten und die Vampire dann sich noch an ihren Peiniger rächten da dachte mir jetzt kann dich nichts mehr schocken ^^


----------



## Launethil (15. September 2016)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Sieht interessant aus.
> Ist schon bekannt, ob es sich bei der Serie um eine Komplette Mini Serie handeln wird, die der Anschlag oder wird es über mehrere Staffeln laufen, wie GOT usw. ?



Ob's tatsächlich mehrere Staffeln gibt, hängt letztlich natürlich von den Zuschauerzahlen ab. Aber es scheint definitiv geplant zu sein. Siehe unter anderem: HBO Delayed 'Westworld' To Figure Out the Next Few Seasons


----------



## TheSinner (15. September 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ein bißchen Sex muß wohl schon sein. Warum auch nicht. "True Blood" wurde mir irgendwann übrigens zu lächerlich, und "Game of Thrones", naja, da mache ich mich wohl unbeliebt, wenn ich sage, daß ich damit absolut nichts anfangen kann. In der Fernsehserie finde ich so gut wie alle Charaktere abstoßend bis langweilig, in dem Buch bin ich nicht über Seite 50 hinausgekommen, weil Martin wie ein Abiturient schreibt und nicht wie ein Schriftsteller. Zumindest in der deutschen Ü wirkt "Das Lied von Eis und Feuer" auf mich wie Bahnhofskioskliteratur: Sie gingen, und sie gingen, dann gingen sie, und sie gingen hin. Überhaupt ist doch "Game of Thrones" nur "Herr der Ringe" mit Puffanschluß.
> 
> Zurück zum Thema: Das gezeigte Bildmaterial finde ich auch sehr vielversprechend. Das könnte eine gute Serie werden. Der Stoff, von Michael Crichton ("Jurassic Park") übrigens, ist ja auch ausgezeichnet.




Keine Sorge, dafür können Andere - so wie ich - mit Tolkien's unnachahmlich langweiligem Stil wenig anfangen. Wo Martin gelegentlich ein paar Zeilen auf die Beschreibung von Essen verwendet, sind es bei Tolkien ganze Seiten über die Blätter eines Baumes dessen Wurzeln und außerdem wenn man den Wind darin hört und... Kurzum Tolkien war ein fantastischer Weltenerfinder und seine sprachlichen Neuerfindungen und Schaffen neuer eigener Sprachen verdient nichts anderes als Bewunderung - aber als Schriftsteller war er für mich immer ungeheuer öde (nicht ganz auf Victor Hugo Niveau aber fast...).


Ich weiß nicht wie verhunzt die dt. Version ist bei ASOIAF (wobei es deutliche Indizien dafür gibt dass die Antwort: "sehr" lauten muss, siehe Königsmund und Jon Schnee) (MAN ÜBERSETZT KEINE EIGENNAMEN GOTTVERDAMMICHTE ÜBERSETZUNGSAMATEURE!) - aber im englischen Original ist es ein Genuss meiner Meinung nach, zumal Martin es wie kaum ein Zweiter versteht Dramaturgie aufzubauen. Ja, die ersten ich sag mal 100 bis 150 Seiten des ersten Bandes sind (wie übrigens üblich) eher der allgemeinen Stimmung gewidmet und zeigen noch nicht zuviel von dieser Dramaturgie aber wer darüber gleich den Kopf verliert? 

Es wird definitiv besser und besser und das ohne dass ich je das Gefühl hatte dass da jemand schreibt weil er seinen akademischen Grad unter Beweis stellen muss (Hugo) oder dass er zwar eine tolle Idee hat aber einfach nicht weiß wie er die Seiten füllen soll (Tolkien) ohne dass man getrost weiterblättern könnte. 

Wie du siehst, Meinungen gehen immer sehr auseinander und als ich jünger war hab ich Tolkien auch sehr geliebt aber inzwischen hab ich dann doch bessere Autoren gefunden (also subjektiv natürlich), also welche die mich besser bei der Stange halten. Ich liebe Details aber man kann es nun wahrlich auch übertreiben. Da find ich Martin oder Cromwell deutlich angenehmer 

@Topic
Ich freu mich wie Hulle auf die Serie, ich mag J.J. Abrams Sachen wirklich sehr und das Setting klingt einfach großartig und ist weißgott unverbraucht. Dass HBO dahintersteht ist nur umso mehr ein Bonbon für mich, da weiß ich wenigstens ich bekomm keine weichgelutschte US-TV-Kost.


----------



## Honigpumpe (15. September 2016)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, dafür können Andere - so wie ich - mit Tolkien's unnachahmlich langweiligem Stil wenig anfangen. Wo Martin gelegentlich ein paar Zeilen auf die Beschreibung von Essen verwendet, sind es bei Tolkien ganze Seiten über die Blätter eines Baumes dessen Wurzeln und außerdem wenn man den Wind darin hört und... Kurzum Tolkien war ein fantastischer Weltenerfinder und seine sprachlichen Neuerfindungen und Schaffen neuer eigener Sprachen verdient nichts anderes als Bewunderung - aber als Schriftsteller war er für mich immer ungeheuer öde (nicht ganz auf Victor Hugo Niveau aber fast...).



Da liegen wir dann wirklich geschmacklich auseinander. Ich interessiere mich prinzipiell nicht für Drachen, Trolle und Elfen bzw. Elben, aber für Tolkien habe ich eine Ausnahme gemacht, eben weil er ein so phantastischer Erzähler ist. Den "HdR" habe ich tatsächlich viermal gelesen, den "Hobbit" zweimal. Tolkien wiederholt sich so gut wie nie und findet immer wieder einen neuen Kniff. Gerade die Naturbeschreibungen verdienen großes Lob. Ein anderer Schriftsteller aus dieser Kategorie ist Richard Adams ("Watership Down"), der eigentlich ähnlich wie Tolkien schreibt und auch in der deutschen Ü ein Hochgenuß ist. Ich habe eh ein Faible für die leicht "altertümlich" schreibenden Autoren wie H. G. Wells, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, Jules Verne, Oscar Wilde. Moderne Thrillerautoren schmieren sich immer im Wallander- oder Salander-Stil Brote mit Käse und Wurst, um dann Brot mit Käse und Wurst zu essen.


----------



## martinsan (15. September 2016)

Bei welchem Thema waren wir doch gleich ???


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2016)

martinsan schrieb:


> Bei welchem Thema waren wir doch gleich ???



katzen gifs und und pornos


----------



## Wamboland (15. September 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> katzen gifs und und pornos



Also das Internet? Sehr allgemein gefasstes Thema.


----------

